# Embedded WebService-Server



## rapthor (9. Feb 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem WebService-Server, der auch "embedded" in meine JAVA-Applikation zu integrieren geht. Mein Ziel ist es, ein Programm zu schreiben, das im Netzwerk/Internet verteilt via SOAP-Nachrichten kommuniziert. Dazu ist es notwendig, das dieses Programm WebServices empfangen und senden kann. Das Empfangen bedeutet eben auch diese zu verarbeiten und dazu benötige ich einen inkludierten WebService-Server.

Gibt es da bereits Lösungen für? AXIS ist ja gedacht als Tomcat-Applikation, was mir für mein Programm zu groß und umfangreich wird.

Danke im Voraus,
Rapthor


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

Tomcat kannst du embedden

Jetty wär die Alternative: http://jetty.mortbay.org/jetty/

oder auf Java6 warten, is angeblich einer eingebaut...


----------



## rapthor (9. Feb 2006)

> Jetty is a 100% Java HTTP Server and Servlet Container.



Scheint so, als müsste ich dann noch die WebService-Engine einbauen, sehe ich das richtig? Kann man AXIS dann in Jetty auch so einbinden, dass es "embedded" wird?


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Feb 2006)

jep! sollte kein Problem sein...mit etwas Gepfriemel

AXIS verwendet einfach Servlets als WebService-Endpoints

(Hast du schon ein fertiges .war mit einem Webservice das du mal in einem normalen Webcontainer austestet? Wenn das fertig ist, sollte das Verpacken der diversen .war Dateien und "embedden" kein grosses Problem sein)


----------



## rapthor (9. Feb 2006)

Bisher bin ich noch in der Findungsphase und überlege erstmal grundsätzliches  Tomcat als Servlet-Container ist mir bekannt. Mal sehen, wie das mit Jetty funktioniert.


----------

